# hilarious commercial



## Matt Derrick (Dec 3, 2007)

hey i know this is completely random, but my brother showed me this and it made me laugh soooo hard (it's a commercial for glasses).


oh god here's another one


----------



## Labea (Dec 3, 2007)

to the first commercial: she knows how to work it! =z

and to the second one: horrible acting, and the girl looks twice that boys age!

"but i love you so much!"

CHA CHING


----------



## danny boil (Dec 8, 2007)

the second one made me laugh so hard, i love housin it up, smokin blunt and seein shit like that

good fuckin post man


----------

